# PTO removal



## carlomencucci (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a John Deere 285, hydrostatic drive, Kawasaki FC590V engine. I need to replace the electric PTO. How do I take out the 5/8inch bolt to remove it? The engine crankshaft turns when I try to unscrew it.
Thank you.


----------

